# Oakly the Poser - Caue the Class Clown



## Nikki Boy (Mar 14, 2009)

OMG Caue is a riot!!!! I love him.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

LOL.....
By the looks of it Caue did not want to fool around with picture taking and pobably wanted to get back to the fun.....


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

:bowl::bowl: Very cute, Rob! I was looking to see if he had a paw behind Oakly's head to make little horns! : That last one cracked me up!


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

Oakly is obviously getting ged up with his little bro not posing correctly!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

What a ham!


----------



## LogansMama (Mar 7, 2009)

Hahaha!! Thats funny and Oakly barely moves ....Very interesting rocks in the background.. looks like fossils or something... neato


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Your boys*

Your boys are hunks!!
Hope I'm not dating myself!

They are gorgeous!!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

The last picture made me laugh, and the comment there's one in every crowd. Funny photos.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Great pictures Rob! Good posers!


----------



## Maddies mom (Oct 12, 2007)

That last picture is priceless !! Poor Oakley so serious and lil brother just not cooperating !!!


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

That last one's a riot. What's that saying, if different breeds of dogs were at a party, the Golden would be the one wearing a lampshade on his head.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

No way am I showing EITHER Thurston or Tommy these pics... They are already conspiring about ways to mess up their lovely new hairdos!!!!!!!!

Great pics. LOVE the "Elvis Lip Curl". LOL


----------



## kobusclan6 (Feb 10, 2009)

So very cute and wet!!! LOL They are making me COLD! Its only 41 degrees out right now and I am freezing! Weren't they pupcicles out there? LOL


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

Boys you are too funny.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Great pics. Your boys sure have it made!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

LOL!!! Caue is such a ham!!! And Oakly just patiently holds his pose.


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

Great pictures! Caue you are too funny!


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

Wonderful pictures...those boys of yours sure are handsome! They just love life don't they. I love the last picture...too cute.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

OMG--I love Caue's face. Beach pictures are so much fun.

BTW- I have wondering this for awhile: How do you pronounce Caue?


----------



## sampsons mommy (Mar 15, 2009)

what a funny boy you have!!


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

Hahaha! Cute!


----------



## S-Dog's Mom (Jan 9, 2009)

That Caue is TOOO funny! What an AMAZING day it was!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

GoldenSail said:


> OMG--I love Caue's face. Beach pictures are so much fun.
> 
> BTW- I have wondering this for awhile: How do you pronounce Caue?


Caue is pronounced Cowie as in Yowie Kazowie. : It is the name his previous owner had given him. It is an Amazon Indian word meaning little sun.


----------



## BUTTERSisMYmaster (Nov 30, 2007)

hilarious!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That Caue cracks me up. He reminds me of Bama always making funny faces. Your boys are very handsome. Tell Oakly he is a very patient big brother.


----------



## Jake'sDad (Oct 20, 2007)

Class clown indeed! Those are really funny pictures, Rob. If Caue had a lampshade, he'd be wearing it! LOL


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

OMG hes so funny!! I love the last picture.:

Debbie & mason


----------



## Alohaimee (Feb 15, 2009)

How funny! Maximus does that silly face in almost every picture too! It's hard to get a good one.


----------



## cannondog (Oct 10, 2008)

Haha...that cracks me up!!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Great lookin boys you got there Rob  Even goofy Caue.. but I'm partial to the big goofs myself!


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

I love your boys!!


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

rob, your boys are just the most handsome young pups. liked the comment, oh it was warm in the 40's.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Great photos Rob, especially the last one, interesting expression on Caue!


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

LOL!  What a silly boy! They're adorable!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

LOLOLOL, what a character!!!  Love those shots!!! Handsome boys


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Another dog day - funny photos - both goldens are pawsome.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Sure... it was warm????!!!!! NO way.
Caue seems to think he is gorgeous without having to poise. He probably figures we couldn't take the full blown self, so he has to water it down and be goofy.
Good looking boys who had a great time!


----------



## LucyD (Nov 20, 2008)

They are too much!! These pictures made me laugh, thank you for that! = ) They are so handsome your boys.


----------



## Fozzybear (Feb 27, 2008)

Great Photos. I love that last one.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Yin Yang - Black White - Sun Moon  

They compliment each other!!!!!!!

GReat pics of happy pups!!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Oak takes his picture-taking very serious...
Caue....well he has his own agenda!! :wavey:


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

The last one is priceless!.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Laughed out loud! Caue, you are da Silly Boy! Oakman, you do have your paws full don't you! I do love the Wet Look...on both of them!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

love the pics Rob, Oak.........solid as ever and the funny face in the last pic by Caue is funny. Have to admire those boys, they've got it made !!!


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

I think they saw Rosie and Holly's picture at Jupiter Beach where it was 80 degrees:--big_grin::--big_grin::--big_grin:

Love the pics.....they are such posers


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Those boys are very handsome. Love the last picture!!


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

Great faces !!


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

hilarious. Esp. love the last one!


----------



## 3459 (Dec 27, 2007)

LibertyME said:


> Oak takes his picture-taking very serious...
> Caue....well he has his own agenda!! :wavey:


What she said!  Gotta love those Maine boys!


----------



## MyHoneybunny (Apr 30, 2007)

Those pictures are so funny! Caue doesn't look quite himself!!!


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Rob....you just have to get the Oak to lighten up some. Brother Caue seems to just have to much fun!

Love it man... those guys are great.
Al & Tuff Dog


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Great photos. I love that last one.


----------



## rictic (Feb 16, 2009)

that is hilarious. it's as if he knew .


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I wonder if Caue is related to Tucker!


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

awwwww I love seeing pics of your boys


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

Naw ...
Not silly 
More like ... adorable
I love it when Mr T gives me face #1 & #2
You are 3 lucky boys


----------

